# So I'm Interested Now Where To Start?



## GaSawmiller (Mar 26, 2013)

Recently I traded a member here for a pen and I have to say it was beautiful and it got me interested in making some pens. The wood is readily available and I have a Powermatic 2530 and tools so the biggest expense is not an issue. My question to you pen makers out there is where do I start? What starter kit do I need to start making pens? What is a good how to guide? Just looking for some general help as I start out here.


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Ryan.... I'm assume you got Terry's pen? I started a thread with the same exact questions. Here is a link if you want to read through it. I was a noob in all aspects of turning and still am.m

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5344


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2013)

Request a catalog from PSI " pen state industries" Tons of stuff for pen turners and good prices too!


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 26, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Ryan.... I'm assume you got Terry's pen? I started a thread with the same exact questions. Here is a link if you want to read through it. I was a noob in all aspects of turning and still am.m
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5344



I did get his pen. Ill check out your thread thanks!


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 26, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Request a catalog from PSI " pen state industries" Tons of stuff for pen turners and good prices too!



Thanks. I ordered their catalog today.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the simplistic way to get started would be to get a mandrel, a few kits, and some bushings. Following the instructions and pick a finish, and you're off to the races.

The single barrel kits like the Sierra/Wallstreet are likely the easiest to make since there are only two bushings, and they're the same as one another. I think slimlines are some of the least forgiving kits as well as being some of the least interesting... However, the price is right. 

IMHO, finishing is one of the most important keys to a nice pen, and lots of options exist for a good finish with CA glue probably topping the list in popularity. Second, and of essentially equal importance, is making sure the turned portions of the pen match perfectly with the respective components. After that, it's all just a matter of learning the ins and outs of the various kits. That's definitely an oversimplified view, but I think it encompasses the basics.

There are a number of vendors such as PSI, Craft Supplies, Beartoothwoods, Exotic blanks, and numerous others.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ryan, as others have stated, you basically have to order the mandrel and some kits (with bushings for them), and go at it. I would suggest looking into some of the starter kits from places like Woodturningz or PSI. They will usually include not only the bushings, but also the required drill bit(s) for the kit. Another suggestion would be to buy a pen mill kit ( for squaring the blanks before turning) versus the mills for each specific size individually. Trust me, you will save yourself time, frustration, and a few bucks. You will need some method of pressing the kits together. There are presses made specifically for this, or you can use the squeeze type wood clamps (or a vice, or even a drill press) and extreme caution to do the job. You will need epoxy or CA to glue your tubes into the blanks, and the finish(s) of your choice, along with a supply of paper towels, shop rags, sand paper, micro mesh, and plastic polish.

A good place to find info would be youtube (no surprise there). There are literally hundreds, if not thousands, of vids on pen making to be found there.

Once you get bitten by the pen turning bug, there is no known cure. Let me know if I can help you with anything.

Oh, and,  to the dark side...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Ryan, as others have stated, you basically have to order the mandrel and some kits (with bushings for them), and go at it. I would suggest looking into some of the starter kits from places like Woodturningz or PSI. They will usually include not only the bushings, but also the required drill bit(s) for the kit. Another suggestion would be to buy a pen mill kit ( for squaring the blanks before turning) versus the mills for each specific size individually. Trust me, you will save yourself time, frustration, and a few bucks. You will need some method of pressing the kits together. There are presses made specifically for this, or you can use the squeeze type wood clamps (or a vice, or even a drill press) and extreme caution to do the job. You will need epoxy or CA to glue your tubes into the blanks, and the finish(s) of your choice, along with a supply of paper towels, shop rags, sand paper, micro mesh, and plastic polish.
> 
> A good place to find info would be youtube (no surprise there). There are literally hundreds, if not thousands, of vids on pen making to be found there.
> 
> ...



Yes. Dark indeed. I woke up this morning to find a small hole in my back pocket which was not there yesterday. Crazy thing is though it seems to grow larger the more I look at pen making stuff!!


----------



## healeydays (Mar 27, 2013)

Before you start, watch youtube videos and read a couple books on the subject.

http://www.amazon.com/Pens-Wood-Lathe-Step-By-Step-Instructions/dp/0887409393

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Pens-And-Pencils-Christensen/dp/1861081006

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pen-Turners-Bible-Creating/dp/0941936619


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd Echo what a lot of other members would say. YouTube is good (ecspecially if your a visual learned like me)

A Mandrel to start - Someone stated that slimlines are less forgivning and not exactly wow types of pens. But they tend to be a cheaper kit and only require 1 size drill bit. (Roller Balls and Fountains you'll need 2 different sized bits) Also at about $3 a kit if you screw one up you won't be to devasted VS. a $30 Majestic. also IMHO slimlines let you turn 2 barrels at a whack doubling your (learning curve intitially) Then graduate to Wal St II or Sierres (same thing) and Princetons. These are single barrel kits at a resonable cost...so they're easier to build and if you mess up less hurt on the wallet. Also buy some extra brass barrells or the style of pen your doing. That way if you ruin a barrell but not the kit itself you can use the extra and still complete your project.


----------



## elnino (Mar 29, 2013)

i too have a 3520B powermatic. and i turned my first pen last night!

if i had to do it all again i would get the basic pen kit from packard 69 bucks and it has everythign you need.

if you spend more get the 35 at penn state http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSP105A.html and the finish kit for 45 http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCAFINSET.html

that plus a mandrel will get you going. don't hog off the wood like a bowl! drill press is probably best to set up in advance! drilling is hardest part for me at least.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

elnino said:


> i too have a 3520B powermatic. and i turned my first pen last night!
> 
> if i had to do it all again i would get the basic pen kit from packard 69 bucks and it has everythign you need.
> 
> ...



Did you choose to do a CA finish or something else? Any other lessons learned?


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I ordered everything Ill need to make my first pen tonight and I cant wait to dive in. I bought several extra tube sets just in case but lets hope I dont need them. Thanks to all for your advice. Ill be sure to post pics when Ive completed pen #1.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 29, 2013)

I look forward to seeing your 1st pen, and to following your progress.


----------



## elnino (Mar 29, 2013)

just seems that CA is the best if you are doing enough to use it up in 6 months time(shelf life). from what i can tell simple easy on the lathe finish works well.

I was also wondering if anybody has a super long mandrel so i can finish a bunch of them at one time?


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 30, 2013)

elnino said:


> just seems that CA is the best if you are doing enough to use it up in 6 months time(shelf life). from what i can tell simple easy on the lathe finish works well.
> 
> I was also wondering if anybody has a super long mandrel so i can finish a bunch of them at one time?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

Well my stuff got here today and Ive cut out the blanks. Here we go!


----------

